# Marine Aquariums > Ultra Low Nutrient Systems Forum (ULNS) >  Rimless Rocks

## Timo

*Timo's puddle build thread*



*Tank*

Rimless  :Big Grin: 

Tank size 48x34x18" LWH

Glass 12mm thick and thinking about low iron front and sides  :Big Grin: 


*
Filtration*

Bubblemaster 200 skimmer
Zeovit reactor
Carbon reactor
Live rock

Bacteria driven system.



Possible dual pipe overflow.



*Fish and corals*

Low fish stock and SPS.

Most of these will come from my current tank nicknamed Fraggle Rock and fraggle rock will be no more  :Frown:  but I will have a new tank Timo's Puddle  :Big Grin:  not sure on the name yet  :lol: .

Fraggle Rock taken in June 09.




View in the room.



A few more drawings I did on the CAD of the tank to get a feel of what it will/should look like  :Big Grin: 









Comments, advise and questions all welcome!

----------


## Timo

Low iron and the polished edge is definitely worth the little extra  :Big Grin: 


What do you think???

----------


## Timo

Its not ready for a FTS yet really until I shut the old tank down. This is running on temp equipment and the gear on the left wont be there when its finished. All the glass could do with a good clean but my hands have been wet to many times this weekend  :lol: . Their is also a little KN snow in there  :Big Grin: 

Still messing about trying to get the flow sorted, its quite easy this shape to get it to make swirling circle movement but I rarely want it to have alternating left to right or side to side random movement. Now thinking a Polario on the left hand side panel could do this  :Confused:

----------


## Timo



----------


## lost

nice timo will be good to see it in the flesh so to speak

----------

